# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Уехать во Вриндаван

## Rada108

Доброго времени суток,участники и посетители форума. Если есть у кого-то личный опыт проживания во Вриндаване или опыт знакомых Вам людей, поделитесь им пожалуйста. Интересует практически всё: от получения визы до особенностей проживания в этом замечательном месте. Благо-Дарю Вас(Вам).

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

правила получения визу можете узнать на сайте посольства Индии.
если у вас нет особых оснований-а у вас их нет скорее всего-то вы получаете 6месячную турвизу.без права продления.и каждые полгода летаете в Россию за новой.

----------


## Caturmurti das

Rada108 Задавайте конкретные вопросы, постараемся ответить. Как я понимаю, вы ни разу не были в Индии? На сколько хотите поехать? Что ожидаете от поездки?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> если у вас нет особых оснований-а у вас их нет скорее всего-то вы получаете 6месячную турвизу.без права продления.и каждые полгода летаете в Россию за новой.


6-месячную, но с правом нахождения в Индии только 60 дней в течение этих 6 месяцев. У нас так было.
Чтобы целиком полгода пробыть приходится брать письмо от храма ИСККОН, что вы таки да нормальный преданный и не будете хулиганить в Дхаме  :smilies:

----------


## Вова25

Очень странно. Виза же называется совершенно конкретно на 6 месяцев. Или там мелким шрифтом написано что на самом деле на 60 дней? А если я не преданный то меня что вообще в Индию не пустят? Или только на 60 дней?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Возможно, для разных стран правила отличаются. Поэтому лучше прочитать на официальном сайте посольства. В начале этого года для Украины было так - виза на полгода, из них на территории Индии не более 60 дней. Хошь в начале, хошь в конце, хошь разбивай на части этой срок. В прошлом году было 90 дней, но с 1 мая 2013 ужесточили нормы (и ввели еще денежный ценз).

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

В прошлую поездку (февраль 2014) общалась с пожилой матаджи, пожившей во Вриндаване около года. Виза у неё была на полгода, потом её нужно было  продлевать, при этом оформлять докменты в специальном центре, и объяснять, зачем ты собираешься там жить. Те, у кого нет других причин, пишут- "для учебы", а раз для учебы, то потом заставляют сдавать экзамены. И вот, бабушки 60-70 лет, изучают что-то, мучаются на экзаменах, и преодолевают множество препон, чтобы только не выезжать из Индии и не тратиться на билеты. Жизнь там непростая, климат тяжелый, отношения с земляками-тоже со своими особенностями. Место непростое, мотивы у всех разные, и счастлив там далеко не каждый.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

Одно из самых основных - это иметь и совершать постоянное служение в храме. Это и цель и средство. То, что в сердце - проявляется сразу, нужно быть очень осторожным. Приехать в паломничество - это одна дхарма, постоянно жить - это другая. 

Как сказал мне один преданный, который здесь уже больше 12 лет живет: Вриндаван - это место для отреченных. И насколько я вижу, Кришна может дать это отречение. Но, Он так же может дать вся что угодно. 

Если вас никто в храме не знает, то, приехать можно для начала по туристической визе на 6 месяцев. Если вы будите заниматься служением в храме, регулярно, вы покажете себя и вас порекомендуют, то можно будет получить письмо от храма на получение либо волонтерской визы, либо студенческой. Но, отношение к вам будет серьезное, просто так не дают письма на визу. 




> Виза у неё была на полгода, потом её нужно было продлевать, при этом оформлять докменты в специальном центре, и объяснять, зачем ты собираешься там жить.


Это стандартная процедура в учреждении под названием ФРО. Если вы приезжаете не по туристической визе, вы обязаны зарегестрироваться в данном учереждении. Если в самой визе отсутствует период регистрации, то в течении 14 дней с момента въезда в страну. Процедура рутинная, но стандартная, помощь в получении регистрации есть. 

Так же, помимо самого храма, во Вриндаване существует Русская Община, куда можно обратиться за помощью в тех или иных случаях. 




> И вот, бабушки 60-70 лет, изучают что-то, мучаются на экзаменах, и преодолевают множество препон, чтобы только не выезжать из Индии и не тратиться на билеты.


Для этих бабушек - это была простая возможность получить визу. К тому же, сам образовательный курс имеет объединяющую природу, позволяя бабушкам общаться друг с другом, заниматься каким-то общим делом. Экзамены - это другой вопрос, но не настолько сложный и страшный. Некоторые не могут, для других - это удовольствие.

С началом этой осени, ситуация немного улучшилась, стало проще и с визами и с регистрациями. К тому же в самом храме будет департамент по содействию прохождению on-line регистрации, которую нужно делать до прохождения регистрации в ФРО в живую.

Квартиру можно найти в пределах 4-6 тыс рупий в месяц, недалеко от храма. Общий прасад в храме два раза в день по 40 рупий. Если делаете постоянное и регуляное служение в храме, то бесплатно. Есть так же прасад фудфолайфовский.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А всем ли паломникам рекомендуется иметь документы для внезапной кремации в Индии? Каков их полный список?
Или сейчас юридических проблем нет с оставлением тела в Дхаме?

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

Проблем с оставление тела в дхаме - нет  :smilies:  Если внезапно кто-то оставляете тело, вызывается полиция, приезжает представитель ФРО. Тело отвозят для вскрытия в Матхуру. После вскрытия, если российское посольство сообщает ФРО, что не возражает против кремации, то тело отдают и потом его кремируют на Ямуне. Если вы оставляете тело в больнице после болезни, то вскрытие не производят, достаточно заключение врача. 

Вы можете составить в посольстве "завещание", что в случае вашей смерти, прошу кремировать тело как можно быстрее. Это помогает, но все равно не избавляет от вскрытия и разрешения от посольства на кремацию. Вскрытие производят обязательно, чтобы установить причину смерти (если тело не оставленно в больницн) - насильственная она была или естественная, чтобы избежать международных проблем в будущем.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

У меня есть опыт проживания во Вриндаване. Если что-то хотите узнать, пишите в личку. Правда, я не в курсе насчет получения визы и подобных дел.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Да, Вриндаван - особое место, и по традиции впервые прибывшему не рекомендуется быть здесь дольше 3х дней.

Милости здесь очень много, но ее надо уметь получить. Здесь особо аскетичная обстановка, не для всех( климат, культурный шок, языковой барьер, 
реалии индийской жизни и духовной практики, другая микрофлора). Если приспособитесь - считайте, повезло.

Но для начала лучше пожить где-нибудь в Маяпуре, я считаю.

Раньше так и ездили - сначала Маяпур , потом Вриндаван, потом ( с разрешения Гуру, чтобы не стать туристом в отпуске) - Джаганнатх Пури.

----------


## Мария Липкевич

Доброго дня! Подскажите, будьте добры,контакты людей в русской общине Вриндавана,кто может помочь снять квартиру на две недели. Планируем приехать семьей в октябре. В этом году весной были во Вриндаване и тогда преданные в русской общине говорили, что можно так снять квартиру, в доме, в котором располагается сама община. Всех благ!

----------

